# Brother Offers DTG Sleeve Platen



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

The Sleeve Platen offered by Brother DTG enables direct-to-garment printing on sleeves, socks, belts and other long, narrow items with a printable area of up to 4.25 inches by 16 inches. Simply slide the garment onto the platen, and then use binder clips to secure it to the lower section and keep it in place. The already centered workspace is designed to allow each piece to be printed in the same location.

The Sleeve Platen works with all Brother DTG printers and installs like all other GT platens, without requiring tools. Just loosen the locking lever and pull straight up to remove the current platen. Then insert the large pin of the Sleeve Platen into the platen stem, adjust the platen height and tighten the locking lever.

The platen can be used to print any size sleeve or garment, as long as it can be slipped over the 4.5-inch wide base. To view on the website, go to Accessories For GTX Direct to Garment Printer | Brother DTG. For additional information, contact Brother DTG directly via phone at 1-866-750-2543 or email [email protected].


----------

